# Trick out your bow



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Wicked 1 strings. get two colors for 66.00 1 year warranty no questions asked and for january if you buy one set get a second set 1/2 off he stocks plenty of colors.


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thats quite a bit for a set of strings. I pay 70$ last time for my Vapor trail strings, but being a staff shooter for any string company has its ups.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I get a 50% discount.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

If you get a Sure-Loc sight, you can buy colored knobs and decals for it for around $40. It's a bit expensive, but it looks amazing. I have the green knobs on my Supreme. It makes the green on the bow pop out a lot.


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

it depends what colors you are going for...you could do black and red and get octane stuff...and red and black strings and a red d loop or something.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Blood said:


> it depends what colors you are going for...you could do black and red and get octane stuff...and red and black strings and a red d loop or something.


with my mathews i would like to go red accesories
like the red dampeners 
octane has all the cool red stuff

but i heard that turkeys can see red is that true?


----------

